# Giant Tetris



## elimescube (Mar 21, 2009)

Tetris is a game that likely appeals to most of you because of how (much like speedsolving) it stimulates and develops visual memory, muscle memory, and lookahead.

But this is just ridiculous.

It took me 16 minutes 30 seconds to get one line (and a high score of 20 points!), this can obviously be done much more quickly and I am therefore obliged to encourage the speedsolving community to beat this record!

Come on, you know you want to. Besides, the visual/sound effect for getting a line is kinda cool.

Good luck, have fun


----------



## Gparker (Mar 21, 2009)

haha what the heck!! thats crazy


----------



## shelley (Mar 21, 2009)

This could make for a fun multiplayer tetris game, where everyone plays on the same board.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 21, 2009)

are you f&*¨*&%%)* kidding?


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 21, 2009)

AHH!! my eyes D:
I like tetris, but this is ridiculous. I shall try anyway...


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 21, 2009)

You only get a 5-minute pause? Darn, I wanted to pause it overnight XD


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 21, 2009)

I hate the controls  
no hard drop, no holding, automatic locking in... 
I keep messing up one stupid piece and having to start over. I give up lol, DNF for me.


----------



## darthyody (Mar 21, 2009)

I saw this a couple days ago on kotaku.com and after like five minutes I messed up a piece and gave up. This is the ONLY hardcore puzzle game. 
AWESOME


----------



## Ellis (Mar 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I hate the controls
> no hard drop, no holding, automatic locking in...
> I keep messing up one stupid piece and having to start over. I give up lol, DNF for me.



you can hard drop if you press up, not very useful though because you can't see where its going. Not sure what holding or automatic locking in is (probably what I just said you can't do?)


----------



## qqwref (Mar 21, 2009)

Tried to make a line but I messed up. Oh well, this is a really dumb idea anyway, WAY too big, and I don't like how the pieces start in random positions and how there are no visual cues to tell you when things are lined up...


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 21, 2009)

my ADD only allowed me to do 3 pieces ... lol


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 21, 2009)

It took me 7:38 to actually lose 

Getting the final few pieces in is a nightmare!


----------



## Sebastien (Mar 21, 2009)

this is just boring...


----------



## dChan (Mar 21, 2009)

I nearly made it through on one after realizing that I should start a line from both ends of the screen to meet in the middle but after three tries I always messed up the line due to the fact that there are no visual cues, as mentioned before, to show where each piece will land.


----------



## shelley (Mar 22, 2009)

I did two lines and that's all I have patience for.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 22, 2009)

I WON!!

http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/6084/tetriswin.png


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 22, 2009)

Ellis said:


> I WON!!
> 
> http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/6084/tetriswin.png



Is that real? If so, I admire your patience. Very impressive!


----------



## Ellis (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes it's real. I messed up with one square block when trying to fill the red boxes on the bottom left (you can see the hole on the third box)... I got soo annoyed. Until then it was just those boxes and the tree in the middle... I gave up and started doing random stuff on the sides. When I realized I had wasted an hour of my life doing nothing, I decided to end it all. I figure that the point of this new tetris is not to make lines, but to actually reach the top, so I win!!

Something interesting I noticed is that every once in a long while, it'll throw a new kind of piece at you, which is a long grey piece, like the red bars but twice as long. I think there's only two of them in there, see if you can find them.


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah I see them, one in the top leftish and one in the bottom rightish. This is cool, I can see some neat art being made like this.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 22, 2009)

I see some interesting art being created with it also. Unfortunately I had no good ideas when I started. And really there is no visual cues so you've got to have a lot of patience or you'll end up hard dropping a piece into the wrong place like me. D'OH!


----------



## ConnorCuber (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm about halfway through a line


----------



## ConnorCuber (Mar 22, 2009)

JESUS CHRIST


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Mar 22, 2009)

I managed to reach "game over " in 11 minutes and 20 seconds.

Very hard. certainly at the end.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 22, 2009)

TobiasDaneels said:


> I managed to reach "game over " in 11 minutes and 20 seconds.
> 
> Very hard. certainly at the end.



Yes, very hard. I got to the top at around 3-4 min, but the last few pieces are very hard.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 22, 2009)

i hate it! ^^


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 22, 2009)

@Connorcuber
lolol, that happened to me at least 10 times. One #^$&*# block keeps ruining it.


----------



## elimescube (Mar 23, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Something interesting I noticed is that every once in a long while, it'll throw a new kind of piece at you, which is a long grey piece, like the red bars but twice as long. I think there's only two of them in there, see if you can find them.



Haha! Anyone want to see how long it takes to get an octet(octave? octris?)?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 23, 2009)

elimescube said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > Something interesting I noticed is that every once in a long while, it'll throw a new kind of piece at you, which is a long grey piece, like the red bars but twice as long. I think there's only two of them in there, see if you can find them.
> ...



I was around 50 minutes for me. I looked at the time when it came. It isn't the time though, it's the amount of pieces. I left the game sitting with hard drop on lock when I went to go eat to see how fast the whole puzzle would fill up, and when I came back there were a few of them. The total time for the game to auto-fill up on hard drop is 47 minutes 

I left another session open overnight to see how fast it would fill up regularly. I had to close it, it was over 20 hours and it wasn't even a third of the way full. 




fanwuq said:


> TobiasDaneels said:
> 
> 
> > I managed to reach "game over " in 11 minutes and 20 seconds.
> ...



Oh cmon, you can go faster than that. You need a better strategy

http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/8166/gameover.png


----------



## elimescube (Mar 23, 2009)

Ellis said:


> elimescube said:
> 
> 
> > Ellis said:
> ...



A Tetris is when you stack blocks leaving one vertical line of four empty, then throw in a long piece and get four lines at once. What I meant was I wonder how long it would take to get eight lines at once in this manner (octet/octave/octris)


----------



## Ellis (Mar 23, 2009)

elimescube said:


> A Tetris is when you stack blocks leaving one vertical line of four empty, then throw in a long piece and get four lines at once. What I meant was I wonder how long it would take to get eight lines at once in this manner (octet/octave/octris)


Oh wow... ok yea, I misunderstood. That would take a really long time. I might end up trying to do that at some point. I would start now if there were unlimited pause time, which wouldn't make it all that bad.


----------



## JL58 (Mar 23, 2009)

On Windows I can pause the game with the Alt key. But the computer is then unusable for any other task without restarting the clock. I guess this is good for lunch and so... or if you have another older computer you can dedicate to this annoying game.

What really gets me is that it took me 2 hours to get a score of 60; it takes me at least 6 minutes to lose on purpose (making one of these nice flowers); and worst of all it takes hours (days?) for the game to lose by itself, with no interaction from the user... What a waste of my time... I'll try again tonight :b


----------



## Ellis (Mar 23, 2009)

AHA! Thanks JL58. I'm on a mac, but your post made me go search for a way to pause my browser.


```
ps -ax | grep Safari
```
To get the pid number then...


```
kill -STOP ###
kill -CONT ###
```

I'm definitely going to see how long it takes me to get those 8 lines. Anyone else up for the challenge


----------



## Ellis (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok, I'm actually going for it. Here's my 1 hour progress. 





Call me crazy... 
I can feel it already... the single greatest tetris line in history... assuming no one else is as stupid as I am to try it. 
I have this theory that the 8 block comes exactly when you would need it had you filled up the first 8 lines perfectly. If that's right, and I don't really have any reason to think it is, then I've already partially screwed up. But if that is how it happens, then I'll just hold the hard drop until the next one comes. Wish me luck 

Okay done, the score was 2560 and the total playing time was somewhere between 1 hour 45 min and 2 hours... pausing the browser for some reason keeps the time running, but I only paused it to make this post and to download and test a screen capture program. I'll edit this post with the video once I figure out how to get rid of this stupid bouncing watermark when converting the swf to a normal video. Oh, and the theory I mentioned wasn't correct, I got one way before.

Ok I couldn't get rid of the watermark without also getting rid of the sound. Oh well.


----------



## elimescube (Apr 1, 2009)

That is so ridiculous! Congrats!


----------



## Ellis (Apr 1, 2009)

elimescube said:


> That is so ridiculous! Congrats!



thanks, and I'm never playing it again


----------



## JL58 (Apr 1, 2009)

All my respects. Simply amazing!


----------



## elimescube (Apr 2, 2009)

I tipped off a selectively awesome news site I frequent (Geekologie.com) about the octris and Ellis' video was featured!


----------



## Ellis (Apr 2, 2009)

I was wondering why it got like 200 view in like a minute. Some guy commented and told me to get a life 

btw, funny article


----------

